# Image and Video tagging software



## trionicb (May 26, 2015)

Hello folks,

After years of looking for software to tag images/videos on my HDD I've decided to write one.

It can be found at http://www.mediusgenius.com

It's currently a beta, but is pretty stable and functional. Try it out if you've got the need!

Trionicb


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 26, 2015)

Looks safe. >3<


----------



## trionicb (May 27, 2015)

Beyond the occasional unhandled fatal exception it shouldn't have any nasty surprises.


----------



## Maugryph (May 27, 2015)

So... You signed up on this forum just to promote your app?.. That's sad.


----------



## trionicb (May 28, 2015)

Actually I've been on FurAffinity for since Dec 2005... I just never needed to use the forum before today
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/trionicb


----------

